

Lua metacompiler - walterbell
http://loup-vaillant.fr/projects/metacompilers/

======
walterbell
TREE-META (1968) was SRI's last public metacompiler in a line that began with
META II (1963), [http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TREE-
META](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/TREE-META)

More recently, OMeta (2007) was developed at Alan Kay's VRI,
[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/OMeta](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/OMeta)

------
pixie_
Does anyone for the love of god understand this?
[http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html](http://www.bayfronttechnologies.com/mc_tutorial.html)

~~~
pjmlp
Yes, any good CS compiler design class should discuss this topic.

------
samsaga2
I don't understand this. 15$ for a 1964 paper?

[http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=800257.808896](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=800257.808896)

~~~
bilalhusain
[http://www.ibm-1401.info/Meta-II-schorre.pdf](http://www.ibm-1401.info/Meta-
II-schorre.pdf)

